# College Football



## ruizjen (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am a big Auburn fan. Does anyone know how to watch the games online or if there is a bar that I can go watch them at?

Thanks


----------



## letmein (Jul 21, 2011)

i have no idea. 

but im coming over from the usa in october and am curious as to if i can get college football from american at any bar around there.


----------



## austinTX (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought ESPN Sports was a national channel, maybe not.

I am in the USA, and the Big 12 has me on edge...esp them Longhorns. "Hook'em"

AusTexas


----------

